# debating about getting an edge



## blood (Jun 16, 2021)

what is everyones thought's and inputs on this
i am thinking of buying a tivo edge for cable. is it worth it or is tivo going away. i also heard that tivo is not sending out anymore updates for the boxes


----------



## Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak (Dec 30, 2020)

Interested in this as well. The no updates is a scary fact


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My cable company stopped offering (or supporting) their Arris/Edge along with the Mini VOX. They switched to pushing the Stream 4k.

www.secv.com


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

blood said:


> i also heard that tivo is not sending out anymore updates for the boxes


So where did you hear that? That the kind of vague statement with no references that pops up every now and then.

There are still updates coming, while older TE3 is only getting security updates, the currently shipping TE4 which all the Edge units run are still happening regularly.


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am also debating on getting an OTA Edge to replace my Roamio Pro with lifetime. For some reason, the RF does not work reliably anymore and it is getting really annoying. Figured a new Edge would fix it. 

Is that a good plan? Does TiVo still offer the best quality DVR service. We have enjoyed our TiVo, until this RF issue and also the automatic skip issues that have been occurring.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

DBV1 said:


> I am also debating on getting an OTA Edge to replace my Roamio Pro with lifetime. For some reason, the RF does not work reliably anymore and it is getting really annoying. Figured a new Edge would fix it.
> 
> Is that a good plan? Does TiVo still offer the best quality DVR service. We have enjoyed our TiVo, until this RF issue and also the automatic skip issues that have been occurring.


The Roamios were their best and most reliable models.

Spending hundreds of dollars to fix an RF remote issue seems like overkill, especially on a model with lifetime. Could the remote be the issue? Can you switch to IR?

The problems with Skip are happening with all models. It's a problem on TiVo's end, not yours.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

The bigger concern about spending hundreds of dollars on new TiVo hardware and lifetime service today is NOT TiVo itself, but the ability and willingness of your cable company to support CableCards. With the FCC dropping the requirement that companies provide or support CableCards, they are no longer required to do so. Many people are finding that getting their provider to provide or activate new CableCards is much more difficult just a year after this change - what about 2 years from now? (That's why we left TiVo after 15 years, and you can read similar other long stories on this board.)

At some point, providers will set a hard end date on CableCard and refuse to pair them, and also moving channels to IP-only (hence not TiVo accessible) is already common on a number of cable systems. My suggestion is to keep using the existing TiVo hardware as long as you can, and expect to move on to something else next.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Just got a 4k TV and my Roamio Pro's HDMI isn't playing nice with it. I've had it since 2014 so I thought maybe I'd take the opportunity to get a TiVo Edge. Couple of questions if anyone can help.

1. Does the Edge have a way to employ 30 second skip (like you can on the Roamios with a button sequence). 
2. Is there a way to use the "old" interface with it instead of the new experience?
2. Is there a way to look ahead quickly in the new guide like you can in the "old" UI? (always loved the panel view the old guide has).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Just got a 4k TV and my Roamio Pro's HDMI isn't playing nice with it. I've had it since 2014 so I thought maybe I'd take the opportunity to get a TiVo Edge. Couple of questions if anyone can help.
> 
> 1. Does the Edge have a way to employ 30 second skip (like you can on the Roamios with a button sequence).
> 2. Is there a way to use the "old" interface with it instead of the new experience?
> 2. Is there a way to look ahead quickly in the new guide like you can in the "old" UI? (always loved the panel view the old guide has).


The answer to both #2's is a clear "NO" if that matters, and that's why I have no interest in one.


----------

